# How to view a larger preview of a preset other than in Navigator



## Koo (Oct 29, 2012)

[h=2]How to get a larger preview of a preset[/h]Hello,

Is there was a way in develop mode to preview a preset without having to actually click/apply it. I find it too tiny in the navigator to see the full effect.

I am hoping there is either a way to make the navigator larger, preview it on a 2nd monitor or such or are there any plugins.

Thank you in advance​


----------



## b_gossweiler (Oct 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Koo!

Unfortunately, what you're looking for does not exist. I usually just apply the preset and then press Ctrl-Z to undo the change.

Beat


----------



## Koo (Oct 30, 2012)

b_gossweiler,

That's a shame. From the little research I've done, this feature seems to be sort after.

Thanks anyway.


----------

